# A cute bengal male cat is looking for a new home!



## boris1 (Dec 14, 2015)

Dear all

Our lovely Boris is looking for a new home , as we are moving from London and unfortunately cant take him with us. He has been our family cat for several years and we are looking to give him away to a loving family. He loves children, as he lived with one at ours and is ready to be re-homed ASAP. If interested , please contact us at 07857999169 by text or call. You decide if you want to donate something or take him for Free. Our most important concern is that we give him to a good and caring family.

Best wishes
Sofia


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

While it is against forum rules to offer a cat or kitten for sale I would not advise you to be giving him away for free. You would be better looking for a rescue placement for him. Advertising him as a Christmas gift is not good - animals should not be bought as Christmas presents and many rescues will not rehome over the Christmas period. Also it isn't a good idea to have your contact details on a public forum.


----------



## LoopyL (Jun 16, 2015)

It would probably help to say how old Boris is & whether he is neutered & vaccinated?
I'd contact Bengal Rescue here http://www.bengalcatclub.org.uk/welfare-news.php 
Not sure about this rescue but most will have the cats for re-homing in foster in someone's home
rather than in a kennel situation which is much nicer for the cats


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree please don't give him away for free. I would get in touch with a Bengal rescue if there's one available in your area or the CPL. They will make absolutely sure that this little darling only goes to the right type of home particularly given his breed.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you contacted your breeder? Many have contracts stating they are to be contacted before rehoming so they may assist or at least know where their kitten is going.


----------

